
What are some good resources for learning Japanese Language? - tyagis
I am an absolute beginner and would like to learn the language intricacies along with the proper etiquette. There are tons of apps&#x2F;websites, but some of them that I looked at seem to cater to only conversational needs only. Any suggestions?
======
TaiFood
A Japanese girlfriend?

~~~
tyagis
Happily married my friend!

